# Black Bowtie Replacement w/pics



## Ranger_Giltrow (May 25, 2013)

Purchased the black aluminum billet chevy bowties from the GM website and installed them today.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow! Nice work man. 
Drilling holes in my car is something I shy away from. So my hat is off to you my friend for being brave. 
I settled for plasti dip lol.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

EcoDave said:


> Wow! Nice work man.
> Drilling holes in my car is something I shy away from. So I my hat is off to you my friend for being brave.
> I settled for plasti dip lol.


YUP.

I too am much too afraid of drilling holes... I have a lip spoiler i bought and i am waiting for next paycheck to take it to a body shop and have them intall it lol...


----------



## Ranger_Giltrow (May 25, 2013)

iKermit said:


> YUP.
> 
> I too am much too afraid of drilling holes... I have a lip spoiler i bought and i am waiting for next paycheck to take it to a body shop and have them intall it lol...



I was very hesitant at first but it was actually super easy. I went really slow and took my time. The gold coloring of the bowtie actually comes from the glue so once you get close to the glue it begins to look pressed. The plastic is actually very soft and i barely had to press the drill button to penetrate. If you do decide to do it just, like I said, go slow and keep taking the drill off to make sure you haven't gone too far. Once you hit the glue barrier you can't miss it. As for the lip spoiler... I would take that in. I'm too chicken to acutally drill into the car!! The bowtie had the chrome backing so if i did screw up (no pun intended) I could just order that piece and fit it on.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Looks good. I received my front replacement decals after I butchered it last weekend. I am hoping things go well so all my bow ties will be blacked out.


----------



## Ranger_Giltrow (May 25, 2013)

bduffey723 said:


> Looks nice I did the same thing. Anyone else looking to do it I did a how to its in my sig, click black bowties and it will take you there.



I have to give credit where credit is due, I used your how-to guide. Thank you so much for posting it, it really helped me out and gave me the confidence to use the drill. I used goo-gone spray gel to help get the old adhesive off and a rag , along with my fingernail and the flathead, and then used acetone to clean off the inside of the chrome once the old adhesive and goo gone was removed/had dried, the acetone is the, from what I understand, the best thing to use before using adhesive since it can clean off all oil, dirt, grime, etc. (anything that will interfere with a good bonding process with the adhesive)


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Ranger_Giltrow said:


> I have to give credit where credit is due, I used your how-to guide. Thank you so much for posting it, it really helped me out and gave me the confidence to use the drill. I used goo-gone spray gel to help get the old adhesive off and a rag , along with my fingernail and the flathead, and then used acetone to clean off the inside of the chrome once the old adhesive and goo gone was removed/had dried, the acetone is the, from what I understand, the best thing to use before using adhesive since it can clean off all oil, dirt, grime, etc. (anything that will interfere with a good bonding process with the adhesive)


Ya I was a little sketched at first using the drill but turned out very easy. Glad I could help tho! 

Oh and welcome to the forums!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

I plan to order one of these along with a billet grill for my rs bumper swap,looks good and i like good


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

I ended up going vinyl on mine. Was easy to do and I used a gloss black vinyl so it looks nice. Also helped that the vinyl was free.


----------



## jsnmccune (Feb 12, 2013)

I bought a set of black powder coated billet aluminum bow ties off of Ebay for $55.00. They are 3D bow ties as well, I was impressed with the quality of them.













http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=130584535442&index=11&nav=SEARCH&nid=01292582197


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Fenton (Jun 7, 2013)

Hmm sounds great this black chevy emblem.. I like them because they make you car different from other same brand cars. Can you tell me how much this costs you? and you broke the old one very badly.


----------



## JGilb092 (Apr 18, 2014)

Looks great! I'm thinking of doing the vinyl wrap for the bowtie.


----------

